# Reviewers Needed For Tangent Online



## Victoria Silverwolf (Feb 17, 2020)

As many of you know, I regularly review new science fiction and fantasy stories (not novels) for the website Tangent Online.  The editor, Dave Truesdale, informs me that he would like to recruit more reviewers, in order to keep up with the large number of stories published, in print and online, every month.  Let me quote his basic requirements:



> If you would like to review for _Tangent Online_, knowledge of the SF/F/H genres is a must, and reviewing experience is highly preferred. Interested parties may contact the editor at:  tangent.dt1@gmail.com. Please note that _Tangent Online_ is a fanzine (eligible for Hugo award consideration in the fanzine category) and does not pay its contributors.



I find working for Tangent Online to be tremendously satisfying.  I have often found my reviews mentioned on other websites, including those of the authors I review, which is quite a boost for the ego.  The editor gives me access to publications, from print magazines like _Asimov's_ and _Analog_ to original anthologies, that I would normally have to pay for, which is quite a nice bonus.  (Of course, you have to review what you are given!)

Reviewers are expected to do at least one review per month.  I find it quite easy to do several more than that.  (Many online publications only offer one or two stories at a time, which makes reviewing a breeze.)  You have a choice, within reason, of what you want to review.

Tangent Online is a six-time Hugo nominee, and a World Fantasy Award nominee.

If you are at all interested in joining in on the fun, please contact the editor as noted above.  Tell 'em Vicki sent ya.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Nov 17, 2020)

I am reviving this because we are still in need of reviewers.  In addition to the above information, it's a good way to get ****FREE**** access to on-line copies of print magazines like _Analog_, _Asimov's_, _The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction_, _Interzone_, and _Black Static_.  There are also even ****FREE**** on-line versions of anthologies and collections.  All you have to do is be willing to write a review of the short fiction in the magazine or book.


----------



## AlexH (Nov 23, 2020)

I'd like to do this one day. I've passed the details to my writing group and mentioned your name.


----------



## Hyba (Nov 24, 2020)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I am reviving this because we are still in need of reviewers.  In addition to the above information, it's a good way to get ****FREE**** access to on-line copies of print magazines like _Analog_, _Asimov's_, _The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction_, _Interzone_, and _Black Static_.  There are also even ****FREE**** on-line versions of anthologies and collections.  All you have to do is be willing to write a review of the short fiction in the magazine or book.



This sounds like a really cool opportunity! I wouldn't say I have the experience required for writing in-depth SFF review articles, but I could share this via my social media, if that could help (and if the magazine is still in need of reviewers)? I don't have much of a following, but it might be of some use!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Nov 26, 2020)

AlexH said:


> I'd like to do this one day. I've passed the details to my writing group and mentioned your name.



Thank you!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Nov 26, 2020)

Hyba said:


> This sounds like a really cool opportunity! I wouldn't say I have the experience required for writing in-depth SFF review articles, but I could share this via my social media, if that could help (and if the magazine is still in need of reviewers)? I don't have much of a following, but it might be of some use!



Please share this as widely as you can.  (I don't do social media.)  Feel free to apply to Tangent yourself as well.  The editor would be willing to give you a try with a first assignment, I'm sure.  The big thing is to just follow the format (he'll give you all the details) and give your honest opinion.  Many online magazine offer only one or a few stories per month, so it's easy to get started on brief assignments before tackling a big one.


----------



## Hyba (Dec 3, 2020)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Please share this as widely as you can.  (I don't do social media.)  Feel free to apply to Tangent yourself as well.  The editor would be willing to give you a try with a first assignment, I'm sure.  The big thing is to just follow the format (he'll give you all the details) and give your honest opinion.  Many online magazine offer only one or a few stories per month, so it's easy to get started on brief assignments before tackling a big one.



A bit late because I've been side-tracked working on an upcoming book launch, but I've gone ahead and shared it on my social media! Hope you find some great reviewers (if you haven't already)!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jan 6, 2022)

As we enter the year 2022, _Tangent Online _still needs reviewers.  Please see the posts above for full information.  Thanks.


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm interested but I fear I'd be spreading myself too thinly; I've got so much on my plate as it is that I might not be able to deliver.

What do you get from doing the reviews, Victoria?


----------



## WSDuffy (Jan 19, 2022)

Just signed up. Hope I get the call


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jan 20, 2022)

Dan Jones said:


> I'm interested but I fear I'd be spreading myself too thinly; I've got so much on my plate as it is that I might not be able to deliver.
> 
> What do you get from doing the reviews, Victoria?




Well, there's no financial compensation, if that's what you mean.

I get the fun of doing it; I get to read ***FREE*** on-line copies of magazines like _Analog_, _Asimov's_, and so on;  I get to read ***FREE*** anthologies and collections on-line; I get the ego-boost of occasional responses from authors.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jan 20, 2022)

WSDuffy said:


> Just signed up. Hope I get the call


  Thank you!


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jan 20, 2022)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I get to read ***FREE*** on-line copies of magazines like _Analog_, _Asimov's_, and so on


Fair play @Victoria Silverwolf , that sounds great -will be signing up as soon as my reading comprehension gets up in standard (reckon there's about a year of learning to do on that front)
Keep up the good work


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 20, 2022)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Well, there's no financial compensation, if that's what you mean.
> 
> I get the fun of doing it; I get to read ***FREE*** on-line copies of magazines like _Analog_, _Asimov's_, and so on;  I get to read ***FREE*** anthologies and collections on-line; I get the ego-boost of occasional responses from authors.



No I didn't mean money, I didn't expect it to be paid. It's not like the short story sector is awash with cash.

I meant exactly the sort of perks you mentioned. It is tempting but I'm concerned about time. How much time do you have to commit, say, per month?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Dan Jones said:


> No I didn't mean money, I didn't expect it to be paid. It's not like the short story sector is awash with cash.
> 
> I meant exactly the sort of perks you mentioned. It is tempting but I'm concerned about time. How much time do you have to commit, say, per month?



Pretty much up to you.  There are some very easy assignments; some on-line publications offer only one or two stories per month.  On the other hand, doing something like a print magazine or a book may take a few days, a few hours per day, of reading time.  (I find reading takes more time than writing a review.  My own pattern tends to be:  1.  Read the story  2.  Write a very brief, spoiler-free synopsis [For example, this story involves a team of explorers trapped in the ruins of an ancient Martian city.  They struggle to survive, and make an unexpected discovery.]  Write an analysis of what was good and/or bad about the story.)

Read some of the reviews at Tangent Online to get the idea.  You can also contact the editor (there's a link on the site) for more information.


----------

